# Solved: No Active Network Adapters Found



## rajun274 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I'm running Windows XP Professional, SP 2. I've never had problems getting on the internet, but yesterday, when I started up my computer, i get the error message, "No Active Network Adapters Found" under the Networking tab of the Task Manager, and now I can't get on the internet even though it'll show that I'm connected. The Network Adapters section in the Device Manager isn't reporting any problems.

However, there's also another problem that occurs simultaneously: now, while my computer's booting up, if I keep re-opening the Task Manager, it'll literally take about 5 minutes to populate the "User Name" column under the Processes tab. In addition, if I try looking at My Computer, nothing will appear and the searchlight will come up for these 5 minutes. I'm not sure if this and the network adapter problem are interconnected, but I figured I'd metion this too.

Thanks in advance for any help provided! Please let me know if any other information is needed. Thanks again!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, it sounds like more than just networking has gone wrong, but let's see this anyway.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rajun274 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the response.

The ipconfig /all command says this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott.HOME-B34BDA218D>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
An internal error occurred: The request is not supported.
Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.
Additional information: Unable to query host name.
C:\Documents and Settings\Scott.HOME-B34BDA218D>

Also, as an extra note, when I try to REPAIR the connection, it gives the error:

Failed to query TCP/IP settings of the connection. Cannot proceed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## rajun274 (Aug 19, 2008)

No there were no hardware problems (no ! or ?) in the Device Manager.

I actually fixed the problem myself finally by installing SP3...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably some corrupted files that got replaced. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## rajun274 (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably not-so-coincidental, I think this error occured after installing SP2 updates while SP3 was available (but I initially didn't upgrade to SP3). Maybe this had something to do with it...

Thanks for all th assistance. Even though I'm a just a Junior Member, I really appreciate the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We help all members, Junior members included.


----------

